# Horse Stalling schedule?



## ichliebepferde

Well, this is my first time writing a thread here, but I have a good question and would like opinions from people who keep their horses stalled.

I have learned that a good stall size is 12x12 depending on the size of the horse that is. What is your schedule for letting your horse out and graze? When do you stall them and let them out again to roam. What's your schedule?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Stalling is a big "it depends" and very much based on personal preference & individual horse. 

I have a few who are stalled but only overnight. They all get pasture during the day. I bring in our 2 stallions, my mare & foal and my new mare who is a bit overweight and doesn't need 24 hr pasture right now. She still gets to be out all day but a good portion of it is spent on dry lot. I also overnight client's horses that are in for training. All of my other mares & my gelding are out 24/7 with a lean to for shelter.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

During spring, summer and fall (unless there's a tornado brewing) all of mine that are not show horses stay out 24/7. The show horses get stalled in the daytime to keep them in coat and out at night. In winter, if we're going to have really ugly weather then they all get stalled, sometimes for 2 or 3 days at a time. As soon as it's not actively icing, snowing or hailing though, they go right back out on 'pasture' with big round bales of hay to eat on. I really hate keeping horses cooped up and prefer them to go out on pasture where they can graze, run, roll and socialize. They all come in 2X/day for their grain buckets and grooming and if they're to get ridden. Otherwise I like to leave them out to be horses.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Spring and summer my horses are on pasture 24/7 with run ins for bad weather. Fall/winter i stall at ngiht from 7 ish-6:30 a.m. and out for the rest of the time. They do stay in if its icy. Snow is fine as long as its not deep enough to hurt them


----------



## mls

In around 9 p.m., out by 6:00 a.m.

Special needs horses may come in a bit earlier.


----------



## ichliebepferde

Cool thank you for all the great replys. Keep them coming.


----------



## AlexS

I used to stall during the day in summer and have the horse out at night. With the opposite being true in winter, to allow the horse to be inside during the hottest/coldest weather. 

Now my horse is out 24/7 and only stalled during the most extreme of weather.


----------



## amp23

Same as AlexS, my guy is out 24/7 unless he's hurt or something (not too much extreme weather here except heat). He and the others are brought in twice a day for feeding then let back out. But tt just completely depends on the horse, some enjoy being in for a while at a time and some can't stand it.


----------



## Ace80908

I have my two in 12x24 stalls from 6 pm to 8 am. They are under lights so I have to have them in before dark... we are going to show this winter and need to keep them from getting winter coats. 

We clean the stalls at 9 pm and blanket. I wake up at 5 am, go feed and clean and head to work. My daughter unblankets at 8 and lets them out and cleans and readies the stalls for the evening. They also have a run in shed and a stall they can come in and out at will and 4 acres ... but it's a colorado plains weedy pasture so not much out there... 

Only having two horses makes things pretty easy. Here is a pic of our barn... It used to be a four stall barn, but I kept the first 12x12, blew out the wall between the middle two, and then used part of the aisle to extend the fourth out, and swung the door over.... since the picture was taken I have extended the mats down the aisle to prevent slipping on the concrete....


----------



## Kymbadina

I don't know how big my geldings stall is but he just upgraded to a bigger stall(when the previous horse left) it's a good 3-4 feet wider and he loves it. My boy is boarded and gets his grain in his stall ay 6:30am and then is turned out to a dirt paddock with his hay and paddock mates(2 mares and a gelding pony) until 4:30-5 when he comes inside for his pm grain and hay. 
Unfortunately there is little to no shelter in the turnout :/ so if its rainy and cold I have him kept inside or he gets his rain coat. And when the weather dips below 30 he gets a winter blanket. But if its a blizzard all horses stay inside the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barefoot1

*I live*

I live here in va and my horses stay outside 24/7 365 days out of the year. They all have stalls....(2- 12x12x3 stalls shed row barns)(plus a 10 stall pole barn, which I store my tractors and implements in) and know where they are and can go in them any time they wish or into the run ins(12x20), but I never put them in there unless I am working on them or something. They are BLM Mustangs and 1 QH. They have been without shelter their whole lives before they came to me and the same goes for my gelding QH. He never was sheltered before I got him at 6. He was just left to run as an uncut gelding/a worthless stallion. So now they run here and there and everywhere they please. I have 25acres of fenced pasture turnout with running water from a cold water under ground spring and try to give them a natural type of horse life. I do not blanket them either. If the snow gets deep I go out with my snow blower and make paths for them and they are happy as pigs in****. 
I can walk out and call them and any one that comes I can jump on and ride with or without a halter back in and the rest will follow and I have no troubles whatsoever in getting the one I want to ride sorted and singled out.
I can sort of understand about the show coat and all but why in the world would want to lock up your grazing animal in a stall/cell for X amount of hours a day? If I had an IR or Cushings horse I would use the dry lot/ sacrifice area, but not a stall. 
How happy would you be living, sleeping, eating, defacating, urinating in the powder room bathroom?:shock:


----------



## farmpony84

Summer time mine are out 24/7 with access to shelter. I have 3 in one paddock during the day and 2 in the pasture then I switch. 2 get locked in a paddock while 3 are in the pasture. The paddock is split in half. 

During the winter 3 come in at night while the other two have stalls that open to their paddocks. I leave them to decide whether they are in or out unless the weather is severe and then I lock them up. 

I will take the pasture away as soon as the grass go's dormant. and won't give it back until spring.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Right now our horses are on a weird rotation. The geldings are kept in from around lunch time to midnight while the mares are out. The. The mares are in from midnight to lunch time the next day. Right now we have one pasture. So we have to rotate because we have one gelding that is severely mare aggressive. When we move all the horses will put up at night and then split up into separate pastures except for our black two who will kept in during the day and out at night.


----------

